# matapeake fishing report.



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

from friday 7pm-11pm. I was at matapeake fishing pier, caught and released 5 striper 14",15",18",23", and 30"respectively.(wish i was in delaware, or ocean city) it was tough to release the over 20" fish but it's not worth the fine. better than expected fishing since the tackle shop at route 50 before the bay bridge said fishing was slow. is was fun until it got too cold. i'll check out 3R's next week for legal stripers.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

What type of bait were you using?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

terpfan...Glad you caught some fish and thanks for the report. I never beleive any tackle shop reports, only the reports from our fellow P&S family. Good luck at the 3R's. Keep us posted.

Catman.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i used bloodworms. i bought a dozen from the tackle shop but found another dozen at the pier, someone must have left one at the pier.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

terpfan, please let us know how the fishing is at 3R's. I will be heading out there for the first time this year.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I never even ask at Anglers. They suck. All I ever get is "the fish are out there".
They don't have that small time bait and tackle relationship with their customers. They don't seem like they even want to know what's going on. All about the $.

OK, now I have to hope the owner isn't a P&S regular.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The counterpeople at Anglers have yet to give me any fishing information on the nearby areas. I asked last week if they were catching any white perch in the area and they told me "I guess - We've been selling some bloodworms". 

Ask the guys who fish the areas...


----------

